# Illegal aliens fleeing America



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/story.ht...d18&k=57287

Yipee! Hopefully this is a trend. Its funny these illegals are claiming refugee status from a country they aren't even a part of.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

They are like parasites.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Halleiluah!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

alright.... take em all!!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

god f*cking damnit. i dont want MORE of those f*ckers up here









they're such freeloaders. "hey...we've f*cked over parts of the US...but WTF!?!?! we can get MORE free sh*t in canada???"

hopefully the long cold winters wears down their numbers...

hey, at least we're not the UK...they're F*CKED right now with all the eastern euros coming in to their country to work for peanuts.

the thing that pisses me off the most is that my tax dollars now go towards supporting ILLEGAL ALIENS that come and f*ck up our country...


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Hell yea that is awesome man they all need to leave


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

birds go south for the winter but Mexicans go north.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here we go again with u f*cking retards...some dumb sh*t had to bring up this stupid ass topic again ....for all u haters!!!! blame everybody buut urself for living a shitty life and having a crumby job.....did we have any of these problems before BUSH came into office no....were there illegal immigrants here f*ck YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! was the economy bad NOOOO.... WARS, STUPID CRAP LIKE THAt is f*cking this country up.... get it thru ur small f*cking brains...everybody here is a illegal one way or another AND ILLEGALS FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD NOT JUST MEXICO!!!!!!!!!..... my life SUX BLAME THE IMMIGRANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














.....go ahead respond with some stupid law or some stupid remark!!!!!!!!!







....


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Your a dumb*ss!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

fake. too good to be true!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah ur a dumbass...they should make a law where they lets hunt immigrants like deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























...might as well join u animals..lol


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

face2006 said:


> Here we go again with u f*cking retards...some dumb sh*t had to bring up this stupid ass topic again ....for all u haters!!!! blame everybody buut urself for living a shitty life and having a crumby job.....did we have any of these problems before BUSH came into office no....were there illegal immigrants here f*ck YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! was the economy bad NOOOO.... WARS, STUPID CRAP LIKE THAt is f*cking this country up.... get it thru ur small f*cking brains...everybody here is a illegal one way or another AND ILLEGALS FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD NOT JUST MEXICO!!!!!!!!!..... my life SUX BLAME THE IMMIGRANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea my life suck's and I hate my crummy job...

walks to the nearest ledge to end it all...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Face, if you are the humanitarian you seem to be in your posts, I suggest you unhinge your doors and let anybody in your house. I mean, its kinda mean not to let strangers eat, sleep, shower, and live in your house. Your doors are racist. They should let everybody in your house regardless if they pay rent or not. While you're at it, feel free to leave money laying around to help all the poor unfortunate souls. Your generous paycheck will help clothe, feed, and buy people books. Think of all the people you'll be helping! Open those doors. Think of the kids! Why won't you think of the kids!

P.S. If theres one good thing about the recent sub-prime housing crisis, its that construction workers aren't needed as much anymore. That means no jobs for illegals! That means they can go home!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ah sh*t


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

diddye said:


> Face, if you are the humanitarian you seem to be in your posts, I suggest you unhinge your doors and let anybody in your house. I mean, its kinda mean not to let strangers eat, sleep, shower, and live in your house. Your doors are racist. They should let everybody in your house regardless if they pay rent or not. While you're at it, feel free to leave money laying around to help all the poor unfortunate souls. Your generous paycheck will help clothe, feed, and buy people books. Think of all the people you'll be helping! Open those doors. Think of the kids! Why won't you think of the kids!
> 
> P.S. If theres one good thing about the recent sub-prime housing crisis, its that construction workers aren't needed as much anymore. That means no jobs for illegals! That means they can go home!


WHAt?...well I gotta respond in a professional manner since rules apply to citizens as far as degrading people.(and I been warned)..I read it and its funny and I am sure alot of people here go to church, I don't but maybe on x-mas to give thanks that I made it another year... tell me what are they doing to u directly?...nothing...why waste ur time, why do I waste my time ...talking on a subject I have no control over...people been migrating here for years and we waste billions of dollars we don't have on a worthless war...then want to blame a human being for wanting a better life, not even half as good as u and me.... all these people say its the law but more then half break it everyday in alot of different ways, drinking driving, speeding, runnig stop signs, stealing, abusing, lieing, cheating,....but I guess to make people feel better they have to degrade people less fortunate that don't even effect u in anyway...taxes will always be there, and always go higher every year...regardless if there here or not...bottom line, then who will you point your finger tooo?....be kool


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, to be honest, I've been affected directly a lot. I'm sure I've mentioned it many times in previous posts. Jokes aside(i thought this link was funny), I don't think any of us condone drinking and driving,speeding, running reds,stealing etc. We have a system of laws that punishes those rules(unless your a celeb like Paris). Why should illegals be any different? Why are they above the law? We have laws set in place to prosecute and deport trespassers.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

most people who read my post know what my input would be. Really I dont care about Canada's problems. 
But here is food for thought, if you let a home invader into your home and provided that person with a roof/food/clothes/money, then why would they leave if you allowed them to stay in your home.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

sadboy said:


> most people who read my post know what my input would be. Really I dont care about Canada's problems.
> But here is food for thought, if you let a home invader into your home and provided that person with a roof/food/clothes/money, then why would they leave if you allowed them to stay in your home.


Because the wifey got mad that her husbands supposed "buddy" is leaving his socks on the floor, eating all the food, stealing her panties, and hogging the remote control.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> most people who read my post know what my input would be. Really I dont care about Canada's problems.
> But here is food for thought, if you let a home invader into your home and provided that person with a roof/food/clothes/money, then why would they leave if you allowed them to stay in your home.


Because the wifey got mad that her husbands supposed "buddy" is leaving his socks on the floor, eating all the food, stealing her panties, and hogging the remote control.
[/quote]









Nice to know that the "buddy" is the one fixing all of the things in the house. And the "hubby" is just being a fat cow who cant lift a finger in the house.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Easy fix: Hire a licensed handy man. While he may cost more, in the long run, the family will have more food, panties, and TV watching time! Besides, the lazy husband didn't do the job not cuz he was lazy, but didn't feel it was worth his time to water the garden if he spends 40+ hrs in the office or running his small business. =)


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> Easy fix: Hire a licensed handy man. While he may cost more, in the long run, the family will have more food, panties, and TV watching time! Besides, the lazy husband didn't do the job not cuz he was lazy, but didn't feel it was worth his time to water the garden if he spends 40+ hrs in the office or running his small business. =)


Of course it's an easy fix that you and I see. But that lazy "hubby" wants to save move and has the buddy to the work instead of paying a decent pay to the licensed & bonded handman. And he sure is lazy... Dosent take that much time to water the garden. Besides I always find that doing a little work to be very up lifting. Heck what am I kidding.... People dont even do thir own oil changes any more or cook their own dinners any more.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lets say he's lazy. Is it right to the wife and kids that the dad let him in w/o any regard for anybody elses welfare? If he is caught stealing something or molesting the kids, shouldn't he be kicked out? I have a hard time believing a family would welcome a stranger for an indefinate amount of time. If there are needs in the home, you hire a maid, cook, or nanny. They do their job and they leave. The family isn't required to provide them room and board forever.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ilegal imigrants are like stray animals... once you feed them once they never leave.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> Lets say he's lazy. Is it right to the wife and kids that the dad let him in w/o any regard for anybody elses welfare? If he is caught stealing something or molesting the kids, shouldn't he be kicked out? I have a hard time believing a family would welcome a stranger for an indefinate amount of time. If there are needs in the home, you hire a maid, cook, or nanny. They do their job and they leave. The family isn't required to provide them room and board forever.


But the point is that they are provided with the means. So if the dad let the "buddy" into his home without any regard to the family, then who is really blame? If the "buddy" comits a crime then yes they should be put in jail but who allowed that person in the first place? Heck if I leave a load gun in the house and my kid who is 10 years old shots himself or a friend by accident. Who do you think they are going to blame? The Kid? Gun Maker? Or me? Please note some tree huggers are blaming gun markers now. The problem is that we have to many "Lazy Hubbys" who controll everything and allow the "buddies" to come into their homes. And the wife and kids who are sick of it have no way to controll it or stop it.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

You're right about the husband....which is why he is in trouble w/ the wife. The employers(husband) encouraged them to come, but the wife(American's) were never notified or consulted about it. The husband should ask permission before letting his friend crash at the house. Sooner or later, the "guest" will wear out his welcome no matter the situation. The husband gets a trashing from the wife and the guest eventually gets booted out. The marriage means that everybody has to agree to the decision and the wife has a say in everything(at least in America).


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

They tuk mah jawbbb!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Interesting views...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

They wont be able to last through the winter so dont worry.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

If police enforced the laws that prohibited 'day job' seekers, and cracked down on those that employ them we would be on the right track. Until we can start to close the door on aliens making money in the US can we get rid of them. I don't care if they come here for a better life, they don't get to stack the deck by coming here to the US stay in their own country and deal with the hand they've been dealt.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

aww this aint worth fighting over girls,, all the mexoz want is our beer...(were the best country in the world) why wouldnt thay wanta come to canada?

dont mean to toot my own horn but *beep* beep*


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> They tuk mah jawbbb!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

With the number of Mexicans seeking to emmigrate through this area, it's only a matter of time before we see decent Mexican food north of the border...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

we have one taco bell here in montreal, we better not get anymore


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

You dont like taco bell?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> You dont like taco bell?


tastes good, gives me the shits


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

It'd be even better if they head back home and un-f**k their own country. How's that for some food for thought!

All these 'illegal' immigrants and 'illegal immigrant supporters' spew crap about how they come here to the states to start over a 'new beginning' because their life back home is horrible. And then to take it up a notch, they leave the States and head north so they can 'help' themselves to a cheaper medical services...only to come back to the states and claim 'legal' status. WTF?

I've recently (by recently, i mean about 3-months ago) applied for a position at a growing police department, and today was my medical appointment for my physical. I walk into the hospital and head for the Occupational Health department, and as soon as I walked in the place was filled with hispanics and two white people. It doesn't bother me much at first because I figure its work related, I go in, fill out my paper work and then sit down to wait for my turn. As I sit there reading the Newsweek, I listen to the chatter on the other side of the room; this white lady is talking to the hispanic people as if they're retarded. It dawns on me that these people did not speak english AT all. She goes around to each one asking if they have a social security number, a drivers license or a photo ID. None of them have anything of that nature, she then proceeds to go further and ask if they have a state ID, a library card or any SORT of photo ID. One guy pulls out what looks to be a wallet-photo, and she takes it and says "thats fine."

What irks me about this is all of them DO NOT have any form of ID or ID number, yet they qualify for health benefits? WTF? Here I am, a recently discharged veteren with NO medical benefits and no medical coverage because they're all set to expire. If I get f**ked up in any way, my ass is going to pay for my medical bills...yet these guys who have not done anything for this country but freeload off my taxes, gets medical coverage? That is UNSAT!

To you face2006...take a f**king chill pill! Thats fine and dandy that you have this hispanic-pride flowing from your mouth but don't pull the whole 'they're here to make a better life for themselves' bullsh*t card. If they want a better life and they're working for meager pay here...have them go home and UNF**K their lives there and then they can 'make a better way of life.'


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


X2

Im not a racist, i just dont like the immigration policies of our government and the hap-hazard ways they are enforced.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

In addition to what ProdigalMarine said, if the citizens of Mexico are leaving their country for a better life and these illegals are "good people", how can you expect Mexico to improve? All the decent people are leaving! Does that mean the people that are left are criminals and the lazy? Bottom line is, Mexico needs all the talent and ambitious people they can get. If their best people leave, Mexico will never improve. Is what what America and Mexico wants? B/c I think its in the best interest of everybody to have a prosperous US and Mexico....not just US.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey PM, dont worry about not having health insurance. I use to work for an hospital & a HMO. If you need medical treatment and do not have insurance. Go to the Er and ask for "emergency med-cal". You will be covered.....

I understand how you feel about hearing people (not just illegals) speak spanish and not english. I feel the same way when I go to shops in downtown LA or KoreaTown or some of the Er's near Downtown. I run across a lot of people who speak (I dont know the language)some form of asian or bearly can bearly speak english. I am like WTF man. A few weeks back, I had an RN help me out who could bearly speak english. She was asian and I had to ask for someone who I could speak to. I argee that EVERYBODY should learn english but sadly (not just latins) are provide with the means not to need to worry about not speaking english. 
Heck I have be turned away from some good jobs because I did not know korean. 
Is it fair?
sh*t the other day I saw the informacial for the Bullet System in spanish. It was the org. informacial that was done in english but voiced over in spanish.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> In addition to what ProdigalMarine said, if the citizens of Mexico are leaving their country for a better life and these illegals are "good people", how can you expect Mexico to improve? All the decent people are leaving! Does that mean the people that are left are criminals and the lazy? Bottom line is, Mexico needs all the talent and ambitious people they can get. If their best people leave, Mexico will never improve. Is what what America and Mexico wants? B/c I think its in the best interest of everybody to have a prosperous US and Mexico....not just US.


I will tell you why Mexico is sh*t and people leave. It is due to a old system called, "compadrazgo". You wont get a good job unless you know someone. And when I mean a good job, I am talking about teacher, lawyer, doctor, or even an general office job. No one in mexico gets anywhere without knowing someone. The only way to make it is to own a business or a ranch (my family owns a huge ranch). Even if you go to college and study to become a lawyer. You wont find a job unless you know someone. That is why you have docs, lawyers, teachers, and just about everyone willing to risk their lives in order to come here. Also, the PRI where in power for over 70 years in Mexico and the goverment just recently changed to the PAN party. The PRI have worked very close with the US, thus stealing from the poor and giving nothing back. The PRI where a bunch of crooks. Also note, the mexican people can not do another revolution due to the fact that after the last revolution. The PRI outlawed guns. No one in mexico can own a firearm's of anytype. 
I believe because the people of mexico have been disarmed, the goverment then does not fear the people.
Which is why I believe that the people should NEVER have their firearms taken away.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

diddye said:


> we have one taco bell here in montreal, we better not get anymore


that ain't Mexican food!....whats wrong with the food from another country?..u think everything u eat is from Canada?....oh man


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> In addition to what ProdigalMarine said, if the citizens of Mexico are leaving their country for a better life and these illegals are "good people", how can you expect Mexico to improve? All the decent people are leaving! Does that mean the people that are left are criminals and the lazy? Bottom line is, Mexico needs all the talent and ambitious people they can get. If their best people leave, Mexico will never improve. Is what what America and Mexico wants? B/c I think its in the best interest of everybody to have a prosperous US and Mexico....not just US.


true that but its just not Mexcians!.... wish they could and did have that chance...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Face, I live in Southern California. You live in Chicago. I pretty sure I'm affected a lot more then you simply because of location(could be wrong). I've already mentioned how I've been affected but since you may have forgotten, I've been robbed, hit by an uninsured driver, costs me at least 30 mins extra commute time PER day, have overcrowded EVERYTHING...and thats just to name a few.

Sadboy-In regards to the PRI or PAN, both are known to be corrupt regardless. I'm sure we'll see very soon how corrupt Fox has been-probably hiding money somewhere. As far as doctors, lawyers, I have no problem changing our immigration system to allow needed professionals(except lawyers, we have enough of those haha) coming over. The last thing we need is more unskilled labor draining our services. Regardless, if there are problems in Mexico, they should fix it, not run away. I have a hard time believing the majority of illegals coming over are highly educated/skilled professionals. And even if they have no guns, the power of the people is stronger then the gov't no matter what. If the people rise up together, they can still make changes. It'll probably be bloody, but if its for the good of the country, things are worth it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> Sadboy-In regards to the PRI or PAN, both are known to be corrupt regardless. I'm sure we'll see very soon how corrupt Fox has been-probably hiding money somewhere. As far as doctors, lawyers, I have no problem changing our immigration system to allow needed professionals(except lawyers, we have enough of those haha) coming over. The last thing we need is more unskilled labor draining our services. Regardless, if there are problems in Mexico, they should fix it, not run away. I have a hard time believing the majority of illegals coming over are highly educated/skilled professionals. And even if they have no guns, the power of the people is stronger then the gov't no matter what. If the people rise up together, they can still make changes. It'll probably be bloody, but if its for the good of the country, things are worth it.


I tell you what- you ever been in a Mexican jail? In Mexico you are gulity until proven otherwise. It is a lot easier said then done. So long as they are offered jobs, they will always come here. All goverments are known to be corrupt but the PRI party is beyond corrupt.

BTW diddye, I have been hit by an uninsured drive who was white. I was asked out of $500 but who knew


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think most countries are guilty until proven innocent except westernized ones. I also have no doubt conditions in Mexico are worse then America. I'm simply saying that running to America is no way to solve the problem. All immigrants come here for a better life. The difference is if it was done lawfully. But seeing that the dollar is dropping and Canada has free healthcare, they're all going there! I think thats the only superhighway I would support...straight to our Canadian brothers! =)


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

BC's needs an estimated 30,000 imigrants a year to keep up. But the thing is, these fuckers are unskilled douchbags. We need highly skilled, willing to learn, motivated people to join our booming economy


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

face2006 said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> With the number of Mexicans seeking to emmigrate through this area, *it's only a matter of time before we see decent Mexican food north of the border...*


i just found a place here in vancouver









but seriously...i have nothing wrong with eating kickass mexican food (except the next morning sitting on the can), but if the price i have to pay to have better mexican food is MORE of my tax dollars being wasted on illegal immigrants, then i'd rather stick with sh*ttier mexican food...lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's the update on this subject..-->> Stemming the tide


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Here's the update on this subject..-->> Stemming the tide


The scary part about your link is that they have about 220 illegals. The link states their costs have skyrocketed and have cost that city about $250,000. If the US has 15-20 million illegals, wow.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

if you guys complain about immigrants messin up d ecomomy, you guys should complain about walmart, adn stop buying stuff there, f*cking walmart is just like immigrants or worst and yet people still go there to spend their weekend "shopping" for cheap ass stuff....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Any proof of that statement?

And for some of us, it's a lot easier to buy the same food at Wal-Mart for cheaper than buying it elsewhere. I don't think it's hurting the economy for me to buy a bit more food for about the same price. I go elsewhere for my produce, though, most of the time as even if it's a little more pricey, it's a lot better quality.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah but what about the small business owners, lots of them got fucked up because of walmart! i dont mind spending alittle bit more money knowing that i am helping a small business owner.... I WILL never give my business to them (Walmart)








you complain about immigrants and you go n buy a $5.00 shirt at a place where they hire immigrants paying them under the table so that u can have ur $5 shirt

proof??? 













































watch the 11 vids!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> if you guys complain about immigrants messin up d ecomomy, you guys should complain about walmart, adn stop buying stuff there, f*cking walmart is just like immigrants or worst and yet people still go there to spend their weekend "shopping" for cheap ass stuff....


a store is a lot different than a bunch of illegals. sure walmart has cause a lot of "mom and pop" stores to close down, but walmart provides jobs for unskilled workers, and other ppl who usually wouldnt be able to find a job. sure they sell cheap sh*t, but ppl buy it, and it still helps the US economy.

illegal immigrants take take take...and put very little back in to the economy. most of their money gets sent back to mexico to their families...so the money they are making ILLEGALLY and taking from the US economy isnt even getting put back in, it gets sent out of country.

that doesnt help the country at all.

as others have said, there is nothing wrong with immigrants if they come into the country legally and actually have something to give (ie: skilled trades, or other skills such as medical or something). up here in canada there are a lot of asian immigrants coming to the country, but most of them are at least skilled tradesmen, not ppl who are only suited to menial labour.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*
[/quote]

it's so ironic now that you get called a racist for telling someone who is an ILLEGAL immigrant to leave. I mean last time i check an illegal immigrant was here...illegally? If you want to come in, immigrate legally. If not- sorry, but get the f*ck out.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

This may be a little offtrack, but I'd like to respond to the wal-mart subject and large corporations in general. People complain that "big oil" and other corp's are greedy and take away money from the middle class or lower class. What exactly or who exactly do you think these people are? Wal-Mart isn't exactly a person. The people who benefit from its huge profits are people like you and me who invest in large companies. Do you have a 401(k)? Well, theres a good chance that you're investing in a big corporation. Bottom line is that we all benefit from it one way or another whether you are buying cheap goods or getting dividends/stock profits, have a unskilled job working there, etc. Also, when Wal-Mart "rolls back" prices, other places like Target, best buy, etc have to lower their prices(ie flatscreen tvs) which benefits us again.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Any illegals need a free ride to canada, email me and I will take you there. Only condition is that you have to stay there.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

diddye said:


> This may be a little offtrack, but I'd like to respond to the wal-mart subject and large corporations in general. People complain that "big oil" and other corp's are greedy and take away money from the middle class or lower class. What exactly or who exactly do you think these people are? Wal-Mart isn't exactly a person. The people who benefit from its huge profits are people like you and me who invest in large companies. Do you have a 401(k)? Well, theres a good chance that you're investing in a big corporation. Bottom line is that we all benefit from it one way or another whether you are buying cheap goods or getting dividends/stock profits, have a unskilled job working there, etc. Also, when Wal-Mart "rolls back" prices, other places like Target, best buy, etc have to lower their prices(ie flatscreen tvs) which benefits us again.


I see u didnt get my point....


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> This may be a little offtrack, but I'd like to respond to the wal-mart subject and large corporations in general. People complain that "big oil" and other corp's are greedy and take away money from the middle class or lower class. What exactly or who exactly do you think these people are? Wal-Mart isn't exactly a person. The people who benefit from its huge profits are people like you and me who invest in large companies. Do you have a 401(k)? Well, theres a good chance that you're investing in a big corporation. Bottom line is that we all benefit from it one way or another whether you are buying cheap goods or getting dividends/stock profits, have a unskilled job working there, etc. Also, when Wal-Mart "rolls back" prices, other places like Target, best buy, etc have to lower their prices(ie flatscreen tvs) which benefits us again.


I see u didnt get my point....
[/quote]

It wasn't a direct reply to your post but a general post about the effects of large corp's like Wal-mart. If you'd like me to reply, fine.

First of all, there is a MUCH larger chance that small business owners pay under the table workers then wal-mart. Ever go to downtown LA? Tell me how many employees there are legal. Second, Wal-mart is more likely to use cheap labor outside the US like China. The difference is that their low wages are in China, not the US. I agree Wal-mart has some bad labor practices but that doesn't deflect from the issue at hand. Wal-mart's actions may shut down many mom and pop shops but it also affects the division of labor. Market efficiency is improved and those small business owners move on to other productive industries. They will have to change their practices to lure customers in a way Wal-mart can't like better promos, customer service, etc. This is the basic premise of competition(btw, I hardly shop at wal-mart. I'm a target shopper). While some small business owners lose their shops, like Puff said, many other jobs are created. Do you think that retiree's would be able to get a job elsewhere? Or students? All the greeters do is stand there and wave.

Since I've been offtrack, it seems like Canada is expecting the refugees to grow to 7,000 (currently in the 200's)
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national...7d9&k=92430


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

sadboy said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*
[/quote]

right, ...lol... as stupid as it sounds its true!.... u a american INdian...though so... you probably picked on some scrawny kid...you tell me where ur at and I will give u the chance to see how tough u really are...funny...man I don't even know why I waste my posts on not related fish topics....like if any of us can make a diffrence...lol...


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

face2006 said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*
[/quote]

right, ...lol... as stupid as it sounds its true!.... u a american INdian...though so... you probably picked on some scrawny kid...you tell me where ur at and I will give u the chance to see how tough u really are...funny...man I don't even know why I waste my posts on not related fish topics....like if any of us can make a diffrence...lol...








[/quote]
Like I said before your still a dumb*ss. The more you speak the dumber you look.

AND I WOULD TELL YOU TO GET THE F*CK OUT.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Boobah said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*
[/quote]

it's so ironic now that you get called a racist for telling someone who is an ILLEGAL immigrant to leave. I mean last time i check an illegal immigrant was here...illegally? If you want to come in, immigrate legally. If not- sorry, but get the f*ck out.
[/quote]

funny, how people say that...when there ancestors came from so far away to start a better life but now its wrong?.hmm

FOR DUMB sh*t BEFORE ME..read the rules u dickless wonder, no direct insults, u got the balls to say it to my face bitch...ur talking to a 6 yr VET.. BITCH U GET OUT U WORTHLESS PIECE OF sh*t....

u make canadians look dumb AH OH AH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> This may be a little offtrack, but I'd like to respond to the wal-mart subject and large corporations in general. People complain that "big oil" and other corp's are greedy and take away money from the middle class or lower class. What exactly or who exactly do you think these people are? Wal-Mart isn't exactly a person. The people who benefit from its huge profits are people like you and me who invest in large companies. Do you have a 401(k)? Well, theres a good chance that you're investing in a big corporation. Bottom line is that we all benefit from it one way or another whether you are buying cheap goods or getting dividends/stock profits, have a unskilled job working there, etc. Also, when Wal-Mart "rolls back" prices, other places like Target, best buy, etc have to lower their prices(ie flatscreen tvs) which benefits us again.


I see u didnt get my point....
[/quote]

I got u, Chicago buckled into Walmart, if not they would gone somewhere else with there cheap labor..lol...


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

face2006 said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*
[/quote]

it's so ironic now that you get called a racist for telling someone who is an ILLEGAL immigrant to leave. I mean last time i check an illegal immigrant was here...illegally? If you want to come in, immigrate legally. If not- sorry, but get the f*ck out.
[/quote]

funny, how people say that...when there ancestors came from so far away to start a better life but now its wrong?.hmm

FOR DUMB sh*t BEFORE ME..read the rules u dickless wonder, no direct insults, u got the balls to say it to my face bitch...ur talking to a 6 yr VET.. BITCH U GET OUT U WORTHLESS PIECE OF sh*t....
[/quote]

Your going to need those 6 yrs, I'd throw you out of my country.You want to threaten me, bring it on PUNK. I can handle myself quite well. Every time you open your big mouth , you show everyone how ignorant you really are.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

buzzz said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*
[/quote]

it's so ironic now that you get called a racist for telling someone who is an ILLEGAL immigrant to leave. I mean last time i check an illegal immigrant was here...illegally? If you want to come in, immigrate legally. If not- sorry, but get the f*ck out.
[/quote]

funny, how people say that...when there ancestors came from so far away to start a better life but now its wrong?.hmm

FOR DUMB sh*t BEFORE ME..read the rules u dickless wonder, no direct insults, u got the balls to say it to my face bitch...ur talking to a 6 yr VET.. BITCH U GET OUT U WORTHLESS PIECE OF sh*t....
[/quote]

Your going to need those 6 yrs, I'd throw you out of my country.You want to threaten me, bring it on PUNK. I *can handle myself quite well.*
[/quote]

talking from another country...real computer tough guy...I will not insult CAnada cause ur an idot...u have no voice there..hi* I"m buzz.I can handle myself quite well...I CAN TYPE FAST AND TELL U OFF>>>!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *





















...oh man...*yeah everytime u open ur mouth u sure do....*


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The poor will always migrate to the state or in this case country with the best welfare system.

I hate parasite's.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Alright guys lets try to keep it civil. Nothings gonna get accomplished throwing imaginary fists over the internet.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

i feel you on that 06 C6 LS2 i hate parasite's too ugh!!!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

face2006 said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*
[/quote]

it's so ironic now that you get called a racist for telling someone who is an ILLEGAL immigrant to leave. I mean last time i check an illegal immigrant was here...illegally? If you want to come in, immigrate legally. If not- sorry, but get the f*ck out.
[/quote]

funny, how people say that...when there ancestors came from so far away to start a better life but now its wrong?.hmm

FOR DUMB sh*t BEFORE ME..read the rules u dickless wonder, no direct insults, u got the balls to say it to my face bitch...ur talking to a 6 yr VET.. BITCH U GET OUT U WORTHLESS PIECE OF sh*t....
[/quote]

Your going to need those 6 yrs, I'd throw you out of my country.You want to threaten me, bring it on PUNK. I *can handle myself quite well.*
[/quote]

talking from another country...real computer tough guy...I will not insult CAnada cause ur an idot...u have no voice there..hi* I"m buzz.I can handle myself quite well...I CAN TYPE FAST AND TELL U OFF>>>!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *





















...oh man...*yeah everytime u open ur mouth u sure do....*
[/quote]
thats hilarious face! keep showing us how bright you really are. The military is the best place for you, considering your IQ.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

buzzz said:


> thats hilarious face! keep showing us how bright you really are. The military is the best place for you, considering your IQ.


Hey.
I take offense to that. Worse yet, he was in the "Air Farce" and we Marines considered them the 'smart' ones.



> I will not insult CAnada cause *ur an idot...u have no voice there*..hi I"m buzz.I can handle myself quite well...I CAN TYPE FAST AND TELL U OFF>>>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Way to shoot off your mouth, and *NOT* insult the guy


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

maknwar said:


> Any illegals need a free ride to canada, email me and I will take you there. Only condition is that you have to stay there.


ill be waiting at the border with a hockey stick to beat them back into the US!!lol

some good old canadian hospitality.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Puff said:


> Any illegals need a free ride to canada, email me and I will take you there. Only condition is that you have to stay there.


ill be waiting at the border with a hockey stick to beat them back into the US!!lol

some good old canadian hospitality.
[/quote]

Hey, just think if they manage to get their foot past that border they can use your free health care to get fixed up from the beating.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

first and only warning, keep things clean.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

buzzz said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*
[/quote]

it's so ironic now that you get called a racist for telling someone who is an ILLEGAL immigrant to leave. I mean last time i check an illegal immigrant was here...illegally? If you want to come in, immigrate legally. If not- sorry, but get the f*ck out.
[/quote]

funny, how people say that...when there ancestors came from so far away to start a better life but now its wrong?.hmm

FOR DUMB sh*t BEFORE ME..read the rules u dickless wonder, no direct insults, u got the balls to say it to my face bitch...ur talking to a 6 yr VET.. BITCH U GET OUT U WORTHLESS PIECE OF sh*t....
[/quote]

Your going to need those 6 yrs, I'd throw you out of my country.You want to threaten me, bring it on PUNK. I *can handle myself quite well.*
[/quote]

talking from another country...real computer tough guy...I will not insult CAnada cause ur an idot...u have no voice there..hi* I"m buzz.I can handle myself quite well...I CAN TYPE FAST AND TELL U OFF>>>!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *





















...oh man...*yeah everytime u open ur mouth u sure do....*
[/quote]
thats hilarious face! keep showing us how bright you really are. The military is the best place for you, considering your IQ.
[/quote]

what you just said made no sense, your the one saying that through the internet you are telling me something to my face " let me break it down for you in a way you understand it" Its ABOUT you talking out your a$$ AH, thats what its ABOUT, ..lol..and Didyeye well put we should stay civil, being one we can't even see each other and two respect ones views, I know I kind of lost it at first due to the subject reaccuring but I respect anybody who has a opinion that is respectfull.. BUZZ just think before you speak,


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> thats hilarious face! keep showing us how bright you really are. The military is the best place for you, considering your IQ.


Hey.
I take offense to that. Worse yet, he was in the "Air Farce" and we Marines considered them the 'smart' ones.



> I will not insult CAnada cause *ur an idot...u have no voice there*..hi I"m buzz.I can handle myself quite well...I CAN TYPE FAST AND TELL U OFF>>>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Way to shoot off your mouth, and *NOT* insult the guy








[/quote]

I don't even know what to respond to this one...don't remeber mentioning what branch (I could see that you must of been a cook or a janitor in the marines since you can't spell well) I served in and as far as when I typed that, it was meant to say that all he can do is type fast and try to tell me off or beat me up through a computer...I always get a bunch chumps running there mouth from behind a computer screen, thats why I TRY to stay a way from saying that I will do this or that...be kool guy


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

buzzz said:


> we got enough comprende??? get the f*ck out lol


wow?...was that really called for...say to one of them to there face, I dare someone to say something like to me....








[/quote]

i have, they just kinda looked at me and said "kay?"









*im not rasict, but if your not legally allowed to be in my country i dont want you here.*
[/quote]

it's so ironic now that you get called a racist for telling someone who is an ILLEGAL immigrant to leave. I mean last time i check an illegal immigrant was here...illegally? If you want to come in, immigrate legally. If not- sorry, but get the f*ck out.
[/quote]

funny, how people say that...when there ancestors came from so far away to start a better life but now its wrong?.hmm

FOR DUMB sh*t BEFORE ME..read the rules u dickless wonder, no direct insults, u got the balls to say it to my face bitch...ur talking to a 6 yr VET.. BITCH U GET OUT U WORTHLESS PIECE OF sh*t....
[/quote]

Your going to need those 6 yrs, I'd throw you out of my country.You want to threaten me, bring it on PUNK. I *can handle myself quite well.*
[/quote]

talking from another country...real computer tough guy...I will not insult CAnada cause ur an idot...u have no voice there..hi* I"m buzz.I can handle myself quite well...I CAN TYPE FAST AND TELL U OFF>>>!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *





















...oh man...*yeah everytime u open ur mouth u sure do....*
[/quote]
thats hilarious face! keep showing us how bright you really are. The military is the best place for you, considering your IQ.
[/quote]

WOW I didn't use complete words on the internet so now I am dumb?...lol (laugh out loud) put that in there just in case Buzzlight year wants to exploit that..lol..Bet you you were too dumb or fat to get in so you have to result to trying to insult people who served..lol..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> Any illegals need a free ride to canada, email me and I will take you there. Only condition is that you have to stay there.


ill be waiting at the border with a hockey stick to beat them back into the US!!lol

some good old canadian hospitality.
[/quote]

Hey, just think if they manage to get their foot past that border they can use your free health care to get fixed up from the beating.








[/quote]

Ha Ha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

face2006 said:


> right, ...lol... as stupid as it sounds its true!.... u a american INdian...though so... you probably picked on some scrawny kid...you tell me where ur at and I will give u the chance to see how tough u really are...funny...man I don't even know why I waste my posts on not related fish topics....like if any of us can make a diffrence...lol...


no my ancestors immigrated into america legally, as most peoples ancestors have. you still dont make any sense.

and i would say anything to your face you little internet tough guy you. you can act like you can take anyone behind your little keyboard and screen. doesnt mean you can.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

good one "air farce" I was just stating with FACES 6 yrs of service that he would make good cannon fodder, every army needs them.

The marines are the toughest force in the world.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> good one "air farce" I was just stating with FACES 6 yrs of service that he would make good cannon fodder, every army needs them.
> 
> The marines are the toughest force in the world.


now your gonna jump on his nutz (prodigal marine) *"The Marines are the toughest in the world"* if you measure a man from what branch he served in then man you got alot to learn in life...for all you know he could have worked on the flight line or a cook..lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What a wonderful thread this turned out to be


----------

